# Icônes des BAL dans Mail



## lalou (28 Février 2004)

Bonjour,
Voilà, je viens de changer de logiciel de messagerie par défaut. J'ai abandonner Entourage pour Mail  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




je viens de constater que les BAL dans Mail prennent la forme d'un dossier classique et je voudrais en personnaliser les icônes... Dans mon dossier User/bibliothèque/mail, j'ai retrouvé mes BAL avec une autre icône (icône système ???): une icône représentant une boîte au lettre noire, ouverte et avec un petit drapeau rouge. J'ai changé l'icône des mes BAL en utilisant la méthode classique (pomme i - pomme c - pomme v), mais je n'ai pas retrouvé mes modif dans Mail où mes BAL restent avec l'icône du dossier classique 











Dois-je utiliser Candybar et modifier les icônes systèmes (je n'ai pas trop envie...) ou y-a-t-il une autre manip' ???
Si Niconemo, le specialiste icône ou tout autre iconographe averti sont dans les partages  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




, merci d'avance.

@+


----------



## Niconemo (1 Mars 2004)

Quoi ? Comment ? Qui m'appelle ?

Ah ! Salut Lalou 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Comme ça, à première vue, je dirais que ces icônes ne sont pas des icônes mais des fichiers tiff : si c'est ça, pour les voir il fait faire un ctrl-clic sur l'application (menu contextuel) et choisir "afficher le contenu du paquet" &gt; Content &gt; Ressources (faire une copie de l'application avant d'y toucher).

Si l'icône que tu cherche n'est pas dedans, c'est peut-être une icône système. Dans ce cas il faut toucher au pack icône système (avec CandyBar ou autre)

Il faut savoir aussi que les MàJ d'i-apps écrasent les anciennes versions. Donc ces modifs seront à refaire à chaque nouvelle version : pas très pratique


----------



## teo (2 Mars 2004)

Je digresse, mais pour ce qui est de l'icone de Mail, il n'y en a qu'une qui vaille le coup, c'est la Boite PTT jaune que nous a fait Niconemo... L'autre est tellement... sans saveur


----------



## Niconemo (2 Mars 2004)

Moi j'utilise le timbre Luquet rouge (je le remets en ligne aujourd'hui, tiens).


----------



## http (3 Mars 2007)

Bonjour,

Puisqu'il est question d'icône liée aux applications de messagerie, j'ai une question:

comment fait-on pour changer l'icône d'Entourage qui apparaît dans le dock ? J'utilise CandyBar qui fonctionne très bien pour tout le reste, sauf qu'il n'y a pas moyen de changer l'icône d'Entourage dans le dock via cette application. Un message d'erreur indique que "seules les applications packagées peuvent être éditées"...Or j'ai plein d'autres applications non packagées d'origine avec OS X, et dont CandyBar accepte pourtant que je change l'icône par défaut dans le dock :mouais: 

Une astuce particulière ?

Merci


----------



## Anonyme (3 Mars 2007)

Pomme I sur l'icone, Pomme C sur la miniature, Pomme I Sur Entourage, Pomme V sur la miniature d'Entourage.


----------



## http (3 Mars 2007)

Merci   Je vais faire la manip dès ce soir.


----------



## http (13 Novembre 2008)

Hello again 
Je me surprends à reprendre derrière mon propre post d'il y a un an et demi 
Je suis désespérément à la recherche de cette fameuse icône Mail en forme de boîte aux lettres PTT de couleur jaune...
Le site Cocoricones n'est hélas plus accessible :rose:

Quelqu'un peut-il m'envoyer par mail (ou m'indiquer un lien) vers cette superbe petite icône jaune qui ornera avantageusement le dock de mon nouveau MacBook Pro 17" Penryn reçu ce matin ?

Grand merci par avance


----------



## zacromatafalgar (13 Novembre 2008)

Salut,

Serait-ce de cette icône dont-il s'agit ?
Je ne l'ai malheureusement pas en 512px


----------



## http (13 Novembre 2008)

Alleluia !! Que la Force te protège, Toi et les tiens, pour l'Eternité 

PS: voilà l'état dans lequel je me trouve après une nuit quasi-blanche passée devant mon MacBook Pro tout bô tout neuf :love:


----------



## zacromatafalgar (13 Novembre 2008)

http a dit:


> Alleluia !! Que la Force te protège, Toi et les tiens, pour l'Eternité
> 
> PS: voilà l'état dans lequel je me trouve après une nuit quasi-blanche passée devant mon MacBook Pro tout bô tout neuf :love:



Va vite te reposer


----------



## pierre64f1 (16 Avril 2010)

zacromatafalgar a dit:


> Salut,
> 
> Serait-ce de cette icône dont-il s'agit ?
> Je ne l'ai malheureusement pas en 512px


Bonjour zacromatafalgar ,

Tu peux m'aider à installer cette SUPERB boite à lettres ??????

Je serais super content, le timbre est si triste !!!!!!!!!!!!!

A+ ,


----------



## Anonyme (17 Avril 2010)

Plus haut .


----------

